# Free AutoCAD to Recently Laid Off



## Charc (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll let the link say it all.

Autodesk Assistance Program

[Admin, feel free to edit this message for content.]


----------



## Van (Apr 8, 2009)

Holy Crap! If I can get the Theatre to Fire me then I can get a new copy of AutoCAD ?!?!?! 

Hmmm, This just might be worth looking into.


----------



## Franklights (Apr 8, 2009)

Charc said:


> I'll let the link say it all.
> 
> Autodesk Assistance Program
> 
> [Admin, feel free to edit this message for content.]




great find!

has this been forwarded to vectorworks and WYSIWYG yet???


----------



## joeboo46 (Apr 9, 2009)

Franklights said:


> great find!
> 
> has this been forwarded to vectorworks and WYSIWYG yet???



Yeah no kidding.


----------

